# Ecu wanted rb26 r33 gtr



## 34_GTR (Dec 1, 2015)

Hi,

As the title states - I am after an Apexi D Jetro with map sensor or Link ECU for an R33 GTR which is running 560+BHP. If anyone has anything they are thinking of selling please let me know.

Thanks in advance.


----------

